# Devildog



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

So I started to setup my display today and this pic saids it all..! Why did I work so hard on props when all he does is stand in the window and look good..!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, and he didn't even put on a costume or makeup to look scary


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL - great picture!
Could you imagine if he'd had a limp stuffed doll in his mouth!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is a great picture, LOL... I love it!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

My guess he's a haunter down inside, and is just trying to get in on the action.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I wanted to dress my German shepherd up as a Cadaver Dog


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL I love it!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That dog is a Show off!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's just trying to do his part for your haunt.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with Spooky1 - he just wants to be apart of what's going on. How many biscuits did you promise him?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great pic!!


----------

